# Murray pics



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Do you have a Murray? If so the POST A PIC. We want Murray pics! If you have a Murray then post pics here. I'll start, I have 6 Murrays ranging from 1985 to 2003. Heres a pic of my 85' Murray GT 18/42, 88' Murray 11/36, 95' Murray 12.5/40, 02' Murray 17/42, and my 03' Murray Classic 11/38.


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

And last but certantly not least my favorite Murray, my 98' Murray Ultra 20/50. Enjoy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Why is that one a bit shorter than the others?:lmao:


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

What happened to that poor little flattened out guy? Hope he's not road kill.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 7 of em - heres a link to my pics album because its easier then posting them all here :

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/dangeroustoys56/albums/my-fleet/

I like murrays , theyre a good solid machine and easy to work on, id like to find more - collect different models/styles.


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

The 95' Murray was used as a shooting target and then it got ran over by a bulldozer.


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Nice collection dangeroustoys56. I especially like the 03' Murray Select the 90' Murray and the Craftsman GT6000.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks- its a collection from quite a few years- a few of em i brot down to Florida with me . The GT6000 is actually DOA due to a dead motor- its under a tarp behind my shed - i used it for parts to get my 86 GT II mowing.


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

heres some pics of my 1978 Murray that i restored...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice- like the motor. I have a 95 MTD that i want to polish out the aluminum block/heads when i get around to restoring it.


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks it is the original engine, and runs so good, doesnt use a bit of oil. and i finally got a new seat for it. the only problem in the restoration was the decals,,, they were justt so far gone and i cant find and reproductions....


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

if you have good enough pictures of what the decals look like, find your nearest signmaker/graphic artists and they could probably print them up.
cheers:beer;
:aussie:


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

huhhh.. i never thought of that... thanks theres one here in town... yay!!


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

well heres some pics of my 1983 Murray Before and after pics all is left to do is paint the motor and get some decals!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I need to get some decals made as well for a couple of the ones i want to repaint/restore - make sure you get good clear pictures and sizes of them . Some decals can be 'multi layered' - in this case youll want a single layer decal to look authentic. Make sure the place can make them that way.


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know model of year but she's old n running strong...


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

txsteve said:


> I don't know model of year but she's old n running strong...


Nice Murray. Should be between a 1979 and 1983. If the Briggs is original the code will give you a year produced. I'm assuming the original data plate is missing or painted over? Should be below the seat by the shifter.


BushBoneYard


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

BBY_Murray said:


> Nice Murray. Should be between a 1979 and 1983. If the Briggs is original the code will give you a year produced. I'm assuming the original data plate is missing or painted over? Should be below the seat by the shifter.
> 
> 
> BushBoneYard


On the plate under the seat by the shifted..It shows..
9-4166 (top number)
9060 (bottom number)
That's it...its very clear so no numbers missing...If someone knows,,let me know please...Thanks...
Steve


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

txsteve said:


> On the plate under the seat by the shifted..It shows..
> 9-4166 (top number)
> 9060 (bottom number)
> That's it...its very clear so no numbers missing...If someone knows,,let me know please...Thanks...
> Steve


That is a 1979 Model # 4166. The link will take you to a downloadable parts schematics.

1979 4166 Parts

This machine is a testament to the under rated quality of Murray Ohio power equipment.

The 9060 means the tractor was built on the 60th day of 1979.

BushBoneYard


----------



## D_Conrad (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got my first tractor. I believe its a 97.


----------



## Pumper54 (Jun 30, 2016)

*My Murray pics*

Picked this one up a couple of years ago. Had to rebuild the carb and fix a few minor things wrong with it, new belts and a bit of TLC to the whole thing. Added a receiver style hitch to both the front and the rear to mount a small ATV wench on it. My farm has a pretty step hill on the road and if I am towing the small trailer holding spare gas, chain saw and stuff the mower just can't make it up the hill so I mounted the wench for an assist.

And then for more fun I cut up the deck of a push mower I bought for $20.00 and I use it to cut the very tall grass and weeds around the pond. It cuts the stuff instead of pushing it over. I know it is dangerous but I operate it from behind and let no one get near it when I mow.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

That tractor is in beautiful shape.


----------



## Ark (Nov 28, 2018)

Have to start someplace even if it's in a two year old thread. This is my new acquisition.
The ID plate is worn bare so I'm guessing it's a 4166 ?? Haven't unloaded it yet to check the engine numbers for year.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a cool looking tractor! Welcome to the forum! Can't say I've seen a tiller hook up like that. Nice!


----------



## Ark (Nov 28, 2018)

Is that an 8N with skis ?? I have a 51 I'm trying to get running. Bought it not running and had a badly rusted fuel tank and a bad head gasket. Heads been milled and new gasket but just so many projects to get done and now it's too cold. It has a Sherman Hi/lo and that alone was worth what I paid so I don't feel too bad.
I think I've found out my Murray is a 1985 Mod 4166. I went out and checked on the engine and it's stamped as being made 1 Dec 84


----------

